# 2650 clutch problem??



## robbiegriff75 (6 mo ago)

i have a 2650 that when you engage a gear it will creep forward, then if I pump the clutch it will work, but the engine revs a little each time you change gear.
If I am changing gear regularly it if much better and will generally go into gear without much crunching!!

Please any advice would be very welcome.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you much with your issue. Does the manual state anything about stopping the tractor before changing gears?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to TF
Does this tractor have a SG2 cab or is it open station? 2 possibilities are dragging clutch disk or faulty(dry) pilot brg.


----------

